# The dinosaur is dusty. Question regarding blurry image from Panasonic AX200u



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

My trusty Panasonic AX200u has slowly started projecting a blurry image. I think there is a lot of dust on the inside of the projector lens, and possibly elsewhere inside. 

I have searched high and low and not found much useful information about cleaning this particular unit. Does anyone have any pointers? I am especially concerned about the inside of the lens. Thanks.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

I would suggest using a small flashlight to provide light. Shine the flashlight into the lens (projector OFF, you do NOT want to look into the projection lamp!). Move the flashlight around a bit trying to find visible problems within the lens. If the lens is contaminated, you should be able to see it as "fog" on lens elements. Generally, dirt on the lens is not much of an issue. There are cases when some materials used in making a lens could cause internal fogging of 1 or more lens elements. If that has happened, it's not anything that can be fixed and the only way to recover would be to get a new lens (not a used lens from another projector just as old as yours). That could cost more than the projector. The imagers may be degrading also... I'm not sure how long transmissive LCD imagers remain pinpoint sharp (assuming that's what is used in your Panasonic projector). LCD imagers are usually mounted vertically so they don't tend to collect dust. It takes a fairly obvious haze/fog in the lens for that to be visible in images.


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have 2 projectors and have not experienced dust making the image "blurry". I have seen it cause the image to dim or halo. Depending on the number of hours you have on the projector, my guess is that the LCD panels can be degrading, or possibly the prisms in the light path could be clouded. Many people, myself included, lose track of the time on the projector and fail to clean or replace the dust filters. It will require some aggressive disassembly to try to clean. If you want to spend the time with it, it could be a real learning experience. Either way, it's probably time to consider a newer projector. The AX200u was discontinued in 2011.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

gewiz44 said:


> I have 2 projectors and have not experienced dust making the image "blurry". I have seen it cause the image to dim or halo. Depending on the number of hours you have on the projector, my guess is that the LCD panels can be degrading, or possibly the prisms in the light path could be clouded. Many people, myself included, lose track of the time on the projector and fail to clean or replace the dust filters. It will require some aggressive disassembly to try to clean. If you want to spend the time with it, it could be a real learning experience. Either way, it's probably time to consider a newer projector. The AX200u was discontinued in 2011.



Thanks for the reply. I located the maintenance manual, and a couple videos so I think I have a reasonable idea what is involved in a cleaning/ inspection. Fingers crossed!


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hope it works out for you.🤞


----------

